# What kind of lock to buy?



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm looking for a lock that i can store on me while i ride, something that is light weight, small and works.

I used to have a good gun lock that had 5/16th steel cable but i left it at the mountain on a rack, thats the second time i've done that and i've grown tired of having to go back and retrieve it.

anyone have some decent products they know of?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Kwanzaa said:


> I'm looking for a lock that i can store on me while i ride, something that is light weight, small and works.
> 
> I used to have a good gun lock that had 5/16th steel cable but i left it at the mountain on a rack, thats the second time i've done that and i've grown tired of having to go back and retrieve it.
> 
> anyone have some decent products they know of?


Most snowboard locks on the market are just deterrents... anyone with a pair of wirecutters can cut the steel cables in a few seconds. I've heard of bike thieves hiding a 22" cutter (capable of cutting 5/16" steel cable) in their jacket sleeve.

Of course that is a few more second for them to be noticed and in general I believe board theft is an opportunistic crime. With that in mind virtually any lock is good enough.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Just a thought :dunno:


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

as someone said, if they want to steal it, you wont be able to stop them. i just use a ski key lock cause it's small.


----------



## Speck (Nov 27, 2011)

i bought a cheap bike lock from Target. it's small and actually pretty thick.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm using these :laugh:


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't remember if it was last year or the year before but I had one of the small Dakine cable locks. It was nice because it was compact and fit in my pocket. However, one day I couldn't get it to unlock while my board was attached to a rack. I was able to pry the plastic body open on the rack itself and get my board free. Surprisingly, nobody even questioned me while I did it.

My point in bringing this up is this: If you're going to invest in a theft deterrent, I would avoid the plastic housing style locks. I had my board free in under a minute.

Going with a self-coiling style lock like what Rider161 posted above would be choice, even if it is slightly heavier to carry around.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Like other have said, it is more of a deterrent. I use this one


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i am planning to get a heavier one, and just plan to lock it to the rack in the morning so that i don't have to carry it at all. anything wrong with my reasoning?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> i am planning to get a heavier one, and just plan to lock it to the rack in the morning so that i don't have to carry it at all. anything wrong with my reasoning?


I don't see why not?

Yup, all locks are is a deterrent. I tryed to find some awesome impenetrable locking device and gave up remembering that i've had exactly three bikes stolen that were locked and cut :thumbsdown:

Someone else's unlocked board will go before yours so grab whatever and lock it up :thumbsup:

Even better, keep an eye on it or have someone keep a lookout too


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> i am planning to get a heavier one, and just plan to lock it to the rack in the morning so that i don't have to carry it at all. anything wrong with my reasoning?


That's exactly what I do. I actually forgot my lock on a rack at the end of a season (at Mt. Snow) and found it -- on the rack -- the following season.

I'm using one of the 'word' combination locks from Target. The plastic housing cable locks are simply not worth it.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

My local ant hill uses the Ski Key system.

Check out their website to see if your resort uses the system. If it does then you're in luck.

Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I use this one. I had the little dakine combination one break on me and the key got stuck in my other dakine lock so I went with something slightly bigger.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Clarion said:


> My local ant hill uses the Ski Key system.
> 
> Check out their website to see if your resort uses the system. If it does then you're in luck.
> 
> Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems


Problem with those is you are stuck using the rack only. Good to be able to lockup to any post/pole/rail etc


----------



## Speck (Nov 27, 2011)

DanX said:


> I don't remember if it was last year or the year before but I had one of the small Dakine cable locks. It was nice because it was compact and fit in my pocket. However, one day I couldn't get it to unlock while my board was attached to a rack. I was able to pry the plastic body open on the rack itself and get my board free. Surprisingly, nobody even questioned me while I did it.
> 
> My point in bringing this up is this: If you're going to invest in a theft deterrent, I would avoid the plastic housing style locks. I had my board free in under a minute.
> 
> Going with a self-coiling style lock like what Rider161 posted above would be choice, even if it is slightly heavier to carry around.


THIS!

i bought a plastic FLOW combination lock from a local place because it was cheap. and that's all it was, cheap shit. when i got home and was "practicing" with it locking my board to shit, it wouldn't unlock, i tried everything and ended up destroying it with a screw driver. the POS didn't last 5 minutes and i could imagine getting pissed off from not being able to get it off the rack on the mountain. 

go get a bike lock that uses a key and if its heavy just strap it to the rack at the beginning of the day.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Speck said:


> go get a bike lock that uses a key and if its heavy just strap it to the rack at the beginning of the day.


Good if your resort only has one lodge/area you'll stop for lunch otherwise ya stuck carrying something around


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Do like others have said and get a heavy duty lock and just lock it to a pole or fence in the morning, just make sure you don't put it in a really busy spot because there might be boards all over your pot when you go to lock it. I still can't believe how many nice boards i see unlocked, I cant complain though because it just makes it easier for me to trade up(joke)


----------

